# Final Fantay xii question ????????



## nofnof (Feb 15, 2005)

*I am a final fantasy series lover , so im waiting the final fanatsy xii , is it now available ??? from where can i find it ????
thanks*


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I believe it's out in April for Japan and I'm guessing October/November for UK / US realease.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ffonline.com said:


> *Final Fantasy XII given the traditional big-game delay*
> 11.21.04 Reido
> 
> According to Japanese magazines, Square Enix has pushed back the release of the forthcoming Final Fantasy XII to Spring 2005 at the very earliest. Originally, the game was scheduled to be released before the end of Square Enix's fiscal year, March 31st being the last day of that period. This delay could mean a release as early as April of next year, or pretty much any date after March 31st. Final Fantasy XII is set to be released on Sony's PlayStation 2. More information on the game and its release is, of course, forthcoming.


----------



## nofnof (Feb 15, 2005)

thanks all


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

all?  

:up: anytime. I will update this if i find more info on it.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Next bit of info from the square holdings....FF7 on your moblie????

http://www.square-enix.co.jp/mobile/bcff7.html

looks good, hmm what else do i know, nothing too much other than the updates for XI are nearly ready, alotaa new stuff goignj into them.

I agree with tidus ^^ xii will be out by christmas time over in the UK. (if they ever release the darn thing).

Oh and look out for ff7-2 on some console or other.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

I am just curious what is going to happen to FFXI when FFXII is released. Major drop off in users? I am not far enough into the game yet...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I doubt it. The good thing about MMORPG is that it will continue to go for a long long time. I would think that there will be a drop in thef irst few days (obvious reasons ) but true FF freaks will not abandon FFXI


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Nah i doubt anyone will truely abandon it. its a great game, and square are constantly creating new misions/quests and opening new areas, creating new NM's etc...

the next update contains new job skills for WHM and SAM btw, and new area's

Im just new too it too, its a great game. So much to do, i havent even left bastok for anywhere except the duness, think im going to explore san 'odria tonight.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lucky you


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

man, i keep telling ya to buy it and play it, il even sort you out a pass to bahamut tidus ^^. Its great.

The games huge....soo many jobs, with so omany skills etc.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

yeah i know, hey does the network card have a slot for the lan line, as in phone line?


----------



## Topato (Aug 6, 2004)

Oh. My. God. FFVII on a mobile phone. Sounds almost as good as Advent Children on PSP


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

I dunno tidus, id guess so. Ill have a look into it mate. post back. vbtw u mnay still want a usb keyboard for it too (find its a lot easier with a keybboard, especially for chat.)


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.us.playstation.com/support.aspx?id=installation/networkadaptor/D008697.html that should answer any questions about hooking it up to a network port


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Tidus, tto make you buy it soon....heres a scrreny of me at lvl 18 warrior










oh yeah and a death shot for fun too...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

awesome


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

yeah me level 18 warrior.

You actually get to see different armour on your character. Leather armuor looks so different than Lizzard, but th ebest is the AF stuff. Artifact armour, its special stuff for each character, takes agaes to get tho.


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

Shame FFXI doesn't have a decent PVP system... *likes to kill people*


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

PVP system? whats that clumbsy_mage?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

person vs person I guess


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

Fighting other players, as opposed to fighting NPC's like I dunno, a Yagudo...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

But it does, when you reach level 30 in a job you can enter events called "ballista" where tyou fight other people form different cities in the game.

Then at levl 60 i think, u get dynamis...dont know what that is yet....im only level 18 hehe.

But ballista events occur regularly in it.


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

It has a PVP system, not a decent one though...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

True. Ivr enot tried it out yet though Still need another 10 levels before i can try it ><.

BUT>>>> im going to get a chocobo tonight YAY!!!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

ok i suck....i made it all the way to the place i get the chocobo from...with a little help from someone casting invisblible and sneak on me...but i never reached level 20  I suck.

I cant get a chocobo until i reacvh it too.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

haplo... another thread hijacked 

I think I will buy the PC version, cheaper that way,plus i can use a keyboard


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

hey where final fantasy's concerned hijacking doesnt count tidus!!!!!!!!!!!


I know what ill do....ill start MY OWN FF thread......yay.

Yeah the pc version rocks tho. Its cheap too. I got it and the expansion packs for £25.

Lemme know tho.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

No prob


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

See i started my own ranting and raving thread...then got bored and wanted to play FF so gave up, but ill add to it as i go.


----------



## diana10 (Mar 17, 2005)

I loved the Final Fantasy game for PS but when I seen it for PC I had to have! The game runs great on pc and the graphic's are super! My only problem with the game is the user.exe! I will get an error after playing for a time and the game is crash back to desk top and have to reboot my computer! 
My computer was bought in 1999 and axcept for up grades that all I have had to do to this computer!
Intel Plll 800 MHz Procesor
128 Meg SDram(PC-100)
20GB Western Digital 5400RPM ATA66 EIDE Hard Drive
Intergrated Intel 810e AGP Video w/shared memory

I have up grade to a Radeon 128 grahpics card cause the Video memory in DirectX was only 3 now i have 128 video memory
My graphics are way better on the FF7 game and all others. I can get to Cosmo Canyon no problem but I can't get back the end of the sealed cave with Red Xlll! I have tried all the patches no help! I have tried the compatibility but I can't get Tool kit to down load from Microsoft! Any help would be great!


----------



## diana10 (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi! Just love FF games! Just wish they would make a better one for PC! or up grade it! It works great on my Windows Me with only one small problem other wise no other crashes!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Can you explain what is your issue again? I couldn't understand what assistance you need. Also what operating system are you using.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

its kinda a wierd question, all i know is that unless you have killed th fimnal boss then you cant get back to cosmo canyon, but when you kil him you should, if my memory works, go staright back there....btw toss a few pheonix downs at him to kill him fast...love the undead fo rit!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, if i remember correctly you either haven't seen the old man (XIIIs grandpa) or you have already completed the quest in there. Ethier would prevent you from going back me thinks.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

souns about right to me tidus.


----------



## diana10 (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi! I have Windows Me with Intel 800(PC-100) I just put in a vew video card to add more memory for FF7 I only had 3 for video memory now I have 128 for video memory! The game plays great no crashes looks as good on PC as it did on PS ! The only problem I have is a user.exe error I get when I go to the sealed cave to beat the Ghost Warrior at the end of cave then Burgenhagen tells Red XIII about his father Seto and after they talk and Red XIII howls at his Father statue! Then the game crashes to the desk top saying that " Ff7 has created and USER.EXE and Ff7 will have to close!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I see now. I've personally haven't seen the error being posted as common. Have you checked the website for any patches?


----------



## diana10 (Mar 17, 2005)

I have just heard for the company that this is why they stopped supporting the game six years ago cause they couldn't fix the problem! I sure wish some computer game genuis would! I love the game and I have not had any other problems with the game!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

ouch. that is bad, sorry to hear that. I wish they hadnt stopped either cos its such a great game too.


----------



## diana10 (Mar 17, 2005)

Well with me new Radeon 9250,Windows me,cnaged the view size on monitor and FF7 config, I got past Cosmo Canyon!


----------



## diana10 (Mar 17, 2005)

I did run Windows Application Compatibility toolkit 3.0 exprees where only certain file are down loaded when to monitor view size and changed that and changed FF7 config view! Went and played and no problems I am now in Mt Niebel! The game plays great with no other crashes! I have Ficedula's.dll in systems and all his and Quimm downlaods in data of FF7 but have never ran any of them! They are just there!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

sweet. glad you found a way to fix the problem...

Mt niebel.../tries to remeber the story there, can remember the scary spider like things tho...

Well if you need any help, then give me or tidus a pm, ff guru's we seem to be....so much of my time gets ploughed into them ^^ about 300+ hours on 7 alone(every thing is mastered tho,all stats and materia lol, including KOTR ^^) . already sitting at 12 days on 11. lol.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I got a copy of FFVII on PS so give me a few hours on Friday and I will catch up to you


----------



## diana10 (Mar 17, 2005)

The game is playing so well on PC its great! WOW!!!!


----------



## diana10 (Mar 17, 2005)

I went to AnimeVamp forum for FF7 found on that fixed the crash I was having!here is the address! http://www.ff7-universe.com/Downloads/FF7Movertweak.txt
What you are asked to do is go in to computer on your desktop click into programs and then go to square soft then into FF7 folder than into data and make new folder name this movies! than you go and put disk 1 and click in FF7 folder find the movies and copy the movies into you new folder and repeat this with disk 2 and 3 till all the contents of the movie folders are coppied into your new folder and if asked says yes to all cause you want everything is in that folder! after you have everything copied than you need to show the path to the new folder
Click "start" and than click on "run" and type in regedit and if anything pops up hit OK
Look for "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE"right click hit EXPAND than go to SOFTWARE and right click and expand this too!Than scroll down to SquareSoft folder right click EXPAND and than click on FF7 folder. You will see a bunch of values in the right hand box!At the bottom will be that one that says"MoviePath" right click and select MODIFY write down the old path in the lower section and than delete and I open a second window and go into computer to your FF7 folder into data and click on you movie foler the address with show up in the address part and then I pasted it into the the spot you wanted it to be in the Modify box and the new on is your FF7 movie addy to show your computer where it is. It went D;\ff7\movies\ to C:\program files\SquareSoft,inc\Final Fantasy VII\data\movies than I restarted my computer now that you have all the movies on your computer the games just runs way better and there should be no other problems wasn't with me and I am at the Ancient Forrest where Aries dies!


----------



## idraw22 (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm a true FF fan and I wouldn't touch the online version... but I'm impatiently waiting for the FF7 movie!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

idraw22 said:


> I'm a true FF fan and I wouldn't touch the online version...


Then you are not a true FF fan then


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> Then you are not a true FF fan then


Exactly what I thought at the time, just couldn't be bothered typing. 

Edit: At the time of course


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What you just typed is longer


----------



## idraw22 (Jul 29, 2002)

Just no fan of online games...lol.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I see, well think of it as not online and you're good to go


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

u may not like online games, but do u own a copy of 11? if not then ur way off being a true fan. i have ff tactics and cant play it lol. cant wait 4 advent children either, psp launchs sn so not long now. then we get the dirge of cerebrus the new ff 7 game. itl rock!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah FFT was kinda weird. I leveled up, but the storyline characters were not (like the pre-made battles). Also when you get to the waterfall level (random encounter), there are too many units that have like confuse and stop. One round of them got most of my units dead.


----------



## diana10 (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorry! As much as I love playing FF I can't see paying for a game and then paying to play on line per month! It should be free say $20. for a year! I rather like playing for myself by myself against the computer! I found the fix for FF7 PC and its as good if not some better graphics than on the PS! My computer is just an old VVTV which is now the NBC shopping network and this computer doesn't have the problems my friends have with the dell's and Gateway and such! Its just a plain Intel 800Mhz processor,128 meg of ram,PC-100 but can up grade to PC-133, 20GBWestern hard drive,Its now five years old and still does more with games and video than my friends new computers!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

yeah but your com[paring something with a dell.........what can we say....ITS A FRICKING DELL!!!!!!!!!!!! 

course it wont work...gateway arent much better in my opinion either lol. 

Fair enough you dotn like the idea of paying for teh game, fine, but do you OWN it? Any true fan would own the merchandice. I own severall FF games that i cant play, may they be for there japanese and i cant read it or i have no console for it ^^ but i still buy em.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah, Dells here in the US seem to be sturdy (It better be since loads of schools buy them ) but I've seen a few Dells and Gateways having issues. Tech Support sucks and it's in a different language, though lucky for me I lived ina part of London that had that language 

I have to agree with the price though, a major market like FF should have made it $5 a month and started off at $30 for the box.


----------



## idraw22 (Jul 29, 2002)

diana10 said:


> Sorry! As much as I love playing FF I can't see paying for a game and then paying to play on line per month! It should be free say $20. for a year! I rather like playing for myself by myself against the computer! I found the fix for FF7 PC and its as good if not some better graphics than on the PS! My computer is just an old VVTV which is now the NBC shopping network and this computer doesn't have the problems my friends have with the dell's and Gateway and such! Its just a plain Intel 800Mhz processor,128 meg of ram,PC-100 but can up grade to PC-133, 20GBWestern hard drive,Its now five years old and still does more with games and video than my friends new computers!


I agree with you Di! Why should I pay twice for that game, once to buy it,and another to play it? Should be free to play. I also like playing for myself against the computer. If all games turn out to be online... well, I'll lose my games. I don't want that. But I can understand most people that aren't able to figure out my love for RPGs.... sigh. To find a guy with that chewy geek center would be heaven.Well back to my game...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well someone has to pay for the maintainence of the servers...


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Not only that Tidus, but all the upgrades and advances to the game itself. We started in June of last year with one game license and one PC capable of playing it. At Christmas time, I bought a new PC for me and gave the one year old PC to the boy. I bought a new license to the game and had to basically start over. When I installed from the CD's it took another two hours to download all of the upgrades and changes that they have been making. 

No, I really don't like that I have to pay to play, but I am hooked on the game. And for my $15 a month, I am home more often instead of out at the bar or what ever. Actually, probably saving money by drinking at home.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

thoey said:


> And for my $15 a month, I am home more often instead of out at the bar or what ever. Actually, probably saving money by drinking at home.


That's the way to think  $15 a month (i'm assuming you have Tetra Master and the other thing too) will keep your kid (or you) out of trouble!


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Yeah, we both pay. It is $12.95 (US) per license plus $1 for each additional character. I have my main character and two mules. My boy has 1 main and a mule. Less than $30 a month and we both always have something to do.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

what's a mule (need to know when I start playing )


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

A mule is another character that you create for the purpose of storing items or getting items you can't get locally. My main character is in Bastok. I created my first mule in Windhurst where the Cooking Guild is located. By doing this I can send equipment or crafting supplies to it to store and I can use that character to go shopping in Windy for items that are cheaper or easier to get there. I also have created a second mule in San D'oria for the same purpose. I send all my crystals to the Sandy mule and the recipe ingredients to the Windy mule. Just the way I decided to split it up...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, that make sense 

Hey Thoey, how about you me and haplo join up when I'm up and running


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

That'd be great, but it isn't possible. Hap and I are on different servers. You would not be able to play with both.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ah i see


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey-o/ tidus. youll find teh sue of mules very soon, trust me, 

I went 7 weeks without one, now i hgave 2, and couldnt survive without em. very very useful for sell stuff when you cant afford the AH slots on you character and very cheap too, $1 a month extra is worth it in my opinoin ^^


----------



## diana10 (Mar 17, 2005)

I down load movie's to hd and was playing great til now! I get to the end where Cloud kills Sephiroth and games crashes to desk top again same darn users error that I got at the end of Cosmo Canyon but when I down loaded movies to hd no more problems til now! Darn FF7 pc game! I know that thre shuld be a way regedit like I did the movies does anybody had a clue! I tired al the editing thing no go!


----------



## diana10 (Mar 17, 2005)

I have found a way to solve the problem with saving on FF7! If some one could change the pressing Ctrl key and Q key takes you to the Quit screen but if you change it to take you to the Save screen instead you could then save the game anywhere with out changing the game to much! I have tired to edit this game like its says by downloading edit tools to my FF7 install but my game is prtected and I can't change anything with the install CD! I have tried all of the other things too and nothing will get me trough the Cloud's Mind after he remembers killing Sephiroth and then the game starts to change the scene and then crshes to desk top! I have found how to correct the user problem but I don't have enough computer knowledge to do this! I just want Cloud back so I can Chocobo race!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

im sorry i have no idea ><.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey dude 

What is the fix for the user problem and maybe we can direct ya.


----------



## cloud_rulz (Jul 30, 2005)

I am a HUGE ff7 fan and i would really love to play the game more. I trained my *** off so i could have a really good head start in the game, so basically i have everyones limit on lvl 3.  My problem is that once i have reached the corel prison, I enter a house where Barret starts to say something about his best friend and then a flashback happens, about 3 secs into this flashback, the game shutsdown and i get a ff7.exe error message. i have NO idea how to fix or why is happening. i have xp and game has been running smoothly until this part. plz help.....im craving to play....

P.S This error happens at the same exact moment every time i start to play in the exact area....


----------

